# Marcus Fizer (Maccabi, Iowa St.) Out For Season



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

From the Euroleague website:



> Maccabi Elite Tel Aviv suffered a blow over the weekend as it learned that the injury big man Marcus Fizer suffered in Thursday’s road win at Olympiacos Piraeus has likely ended his season. During the first quarter of the game, Fizer was fouled on his way to the basket and landed badly on his right leg. He did not return to the game. After returning to Tel Aviv, an MRI revealed that Fizer sustained an internal and external tear of the meniscus in his right knee. Fizer will go under surgery this week and will miss the rest of the Top 16. His return to the courts depends on the results of the operation, but it's likely that Fizer won't be able to play again this season at all. Fizer's injury comes on the heels of All-Euroleague center Nikola Vujcic getting hurt the day before that game, though he is expected to return only in 10 days.
> 
> "Obviously, this isn't good news for us," head coach Zvika Sherf said after hearing the updates regarding Fizer's injury. "We'll be smarter on Tuesday when we'll know more accurately for how long he'll be sidelined. Anyhow we'll have to play well without him in the upcoming month at least. On Thursday night we proved we can win in tough gyms against big teams without Fizer and Vujcic, but obviously everybody will have to give more of themselves."


The injury happened after only about eight minutes for Fizer. It seems ex-Atlanta Hawk Estaban Batista was the primary recipient of Fizer's minutes, playing 29 minutes and producing well, with 12 points, 3 rebounds and 2 assists. Over the long haul, Batista and even some smaller and younger guys like Eliyahu and Casspi are going to have to step up and produce.

This really hurts. Fizer was tied with Terence Morris as the team's leading scorer at 11.5 ppg, and he is one of very few guys on this team who really looks for offense (along with Will Bynum). Guys like Morris, Vujcic, Cummings, Bluthenthal and others have always been unselfish to a fault. But somebody is going to have to score for them to win.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This is horrible news. Batista is a good backup, but he's nowhere near Fizer in terms of... well, anything. If Vujcic can step up his game when he returns, it would help a lot, but I don't know...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

hate to here this about fizer. wish he would have stayed for his senior season and avoid going to the bulls. its a shame the way his career has turned from a competitor for NBA 6th man of the year to this.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I just hope he'll be back. He's a great fit for Maccabi, and the Euro game seems to be well-suited for him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

before the injuries he looked like a quality nba power foward. of course Floyd thought he could play brand and the 4 and fizer at the 3. dumb idea.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

There's a reason Floyd failed as an NBA coach...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> There's a reason Floyd failed as an NBA coach...


Is it the same reason why his USC team sucks even though they have very good talent this year? :thinking2:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I do believe it is.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey now, let's keep in mind how good a college coach Tim Floyd has been throughout his career. Making this year's USC team a good one when so much of its talent is brand-new would be no easy task, especially when one of those talents is under the microscope. Tim Floyd had some very good Iowa State and New Orleans teams, considering the talent he was working with. I mean, the Dedric Willoughby-Kelvin Cato-Kenny Pratt team had no business winning as much as it did. He's a very good college coach.

And a ****ty pro coach.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I'd say he's less than stellar big-time college coach too. Maybe he just can't handle the pressure?


----------

